# Optimum stem size



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Considering that the lugged carbon Colnagos have opposite seat tube vs. head tube angles than most of the modern bikes, would you say that a shorter TTeff with a longer stem would best bring out the performance potential of the bike? 
Assuming a reach of 693mm
Choice A: 565 TTeff + 130 stem
Choice B: 580 TTeff + 110 stem
Do you find that the longer stems (130, 140) particularly suit the likes of C50, C59, EPQ/S, etc?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

In my experience, the 120mm stem is ideal

I am 5'11" and had riden Colnagos in sizes

54cm (54cm TT) - 130mm stem
56cm (55cm TT) - 120mm stem
58cm (56cm TT) - 110mm stem

all same fitting 

I tend to prefer the 56cm - 120mm stem

The 54cm with 130mm stem was not bad though and I have read articles that recommend this, but I think this would be the case if you were racing and needed a lower position that the one is ideal for me ( and with the 56-120 no spacers, I am right down with horizontal back on the drops so I guess I don't need more )

and also sometimes the 130mm stem "felt" too long when handling/steering the bike

I would recommend you a 57cm top tube with a 120mm stem ( that is a size 59cm on Colnago )


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting. Were all three the same model? 
Have you experienced any twitching when descending with either of these setups?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

C40 in 54 and 58, C50, Dream and EC on 56, EP on 52s

No twitching, but I found they handle better with a longer stem no spacers, than a higher but shorter stem.

That's why the 56cm or 52s on a 120mm stem with no spacers are ideal for me


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> No twitching, but I found they handle better with a longer stem no spacers, than a higher but shorter stem.


The longer stem appears to be preferred from most I have talked with. Spacer stack up to 15cm with a lower rise stem was generally acceptable.


----------

